# Hey everyone please check out my mom's Gallery Website:)



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

My dad created the website and it is my moms gallery

Here is the link:

http://crystalworks.ca/index.html

Thank You all for looking!
Please tell me what you all think


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

I like it. Lots of picture but not overly done or overcrowded. Lots of info on the site and well organized.
Nice job.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice.


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

Captured Moments said:


> I like it. Lots of picture but not overly done or overcrowded. Lots of info on the site and well organized.
> Nice job.





onefishtwofish said:


> very nice.


Thank-you all It means a lot to us


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

It looks really nice  Say hi to your parents for me specially your mom


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

Claudia said:


> It looks really nice  Say hi to your parents for me specially your mom


I will Thanks!


----------

